# Lane Road Tournament Port O.



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Well Fished Hard All Day On The South Shoreline. Wind Was Pumping Out Of The Southeast At 20+. We Started At Daybreak And Did Not Catch A Fish Till 2 Oclock. There Were So Many Boats On The South Shore That The Fish Just Could Not Group Up. The Water Still Looked Clear In Certain Areas But Faded Fast As You Got Off The Shoreline.
I Have Never Had To Deal With So Much Boater Un Edicut??. Boats Just Pulled Right Up Beside While You Were Wading And 4 Guys Would Jump Out And Surround Me. I Waited Out The Yahoo's And It Paid Off. As Soon As The Boat Traffic Slowed The Reds Came In And We Caught 9 In An Hour. I Took 5th. Place In Reds And Won A Sweet At-a-boy. 25 1/8 4.73lb. Could Have Been Worse. 120 Fisherman And My First Tourn. I Will Take It.. Caught Him On A Gold Johnson Sprite With Red Teaser.. Randall


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Well,

I was there too (lane rd.). I was going to get some R&R.....fish for "fun" and enjoy a relaxing weekend at our cabin.
When we pulled up to our cabin, I thought there was a "farm auction" under a big tent! There were boats and vehicles everywhere! I couldn't get within two rows of vehicles and boats of the front of my cabin.
Not only that.......there was a long extension cord plugged into my outside outlet, powering the big tent.
I finally got some vehicles moved to where we could somewhat unload our gear, and asked some folks who gave the permission to use our elecricity. (nobody knew a darn thing.....of course)
Saturday evening we came in from our "rodeo" day of fishing (hundreds of boats on the water....I heard of at least 4 tournaments that weekend in our area).....and there were again, two rows of vehicles and boats in front of our cabin. It almost took a Constable and a proxy to get them moved.

To top it off, I went to bed at 8:15 Saturday night and woke up early Sunday to find the tent lit up "to beat the band"....and the extension cord plugged into.........you guessed it...our meter loop outlet.

Nobody asked us to plug in and power your party. That was pretty rude.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Not My Party*

Well Rooster it was not my party. and i think it sux that they stole your power. I was invited and hotel room paid for entry paid for, because of my rod building. i do not know the owners of a.j. rod the company that puts this on every year. but they own the 3 trailers that are hooked together on the intercoastal right across from the tent. get um. randall


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

randall............i wasn't dissing you. I figured you had nothing to do with it.
But someone there has no respect.
I guarantee you....if I had done that, I would already have been served papers and a death warrant.
That's why I live in the hill country.


ps. Oh Yea.....congrats on your redfish!! Anyone catching anything on Saturday earned it!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

People think Galveston is crowded, wrong just go to POC. I had the displeasure of being introduced to the south shoreline of West Matagorda last may on the second weekend of the month. I have never seen that many boats a waders in my life. It made the flounder run at Seawolf look tame. Talk about pressure put on a fishery, it made me not enjoy the weekend as much.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*thanks bill*



ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> randall............i wasn't dissing you. I figured you had nothing to do with it.
> But someone there has no respect.
> I guarantee you....if I had done that, I would already have been served papers and a death warrant.
> That's why I live in the hill country.
> ...


 thank you bill and i would get um if i was you. that power is like gas. it aint cheap. like i said though the yahoo's were out in full force. never again. it sounded good with the room paid and the 300.00 entry paid. and they [well most] gave up early and the bite was on. sat in the boat and watched a lady angler flyfisher catch 5 rat reds out from under thier boats . i was astounded
at her devotion. that was her maverick flats boat in the pics and that was her with the basket in the pic wish i could have gotten a close up. randall


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

There were five tournaments in the POC/Seadrift area Saturday. "FIVE"....it was a cluster you know what around there. I actually got sceered a time or two thinking one of those "gentlemen" was gonna run over me! I don't begrudge anyone fishin but I'll tell ya way too many of these weekend warriors think they are at the deer lease where "no one sees" or something. They drink too much, throw their trash everywhere, cuss out loud (in public) like they only have a five word vocabulary, pee off the dock when my grandkids and wife are sitting there, triple park, drive too fast, run their boat in a dangerous manner and generally act like a bunch of idiots. It's disgusting. 

........I feel better now, thanks.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

LMAO T.D.!!

That whole system was a parking lot..........heck, we went to the Guadalupe headwaters to get away from the boats!


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

We went to our first stop at dark 30 and set up shop. Rewaded the flat 5 times and finished with a very nice box of fish. Helped push off a pathfinder, and a shoalwater 19tv. Had lots of potlickers about. ONe group of 3 guys, (fishing croaker) moved rite in on us and started hammering the fish, we asked them to give us some room and it almost resulted in a fistfight. Fishing on the weekends is getting to the pt. it isnt any fun.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*air boat pulling some people out*

Did you guys see the boat that got dragged out of the back of the middle grounds. That looked stupid. Then they hauled butt about 50 yards from me only to have one of the guys cowboy had fly off so they had to turn back around. AGAIN.

I can only imagine how badly they tore up the bottom back there.
I saw a 10 ft roostertail for sure.


----------



## kck (Feb 13, 2006)

I fished out of the Lane on Saturday. If I knew beforehand that there was five tournaments going on this weekend, I would have just stayed home. Way too many people.


----------



## texasdead (Dec 27, 2005)

It wouldn't be so bad if they just respected other people's property. I certainly don't intend to cast blame on the entire group of anglers as is the case most of the time, it's just a few folks who probably don't know better.....but when I got down to my fishcamp on Saturday morning, I could not get to my shed to retrieve my boat because a truck/trailer had blocked access on our private property. Charlie's has quite a bit of parking and the shoulder of Lane road between Welder Flats/Shoalwater Flats and Hwy 185 has plenty of overflow space. However, parking between Welder Flats/Shoalwater flat and the ICW is not a good idea. The county has cut a ditch on the north side of the road which makes it nearly impossible to pass a parked vehicle, especially if the vehicle has a trailer attached to it. It would be truly a wasted trip if when one gets down to their fishcamp, they can't even pull their boat of our their shed. Other than that, the group seemed pretty well mannered. Looks like most all of the trash was picked up bright and early Sunday morning. I strongly encourage the annual fishing tournament, but just hope in the future that participants be wary of their surroundings and take advantage of the 4 miles of Lane Road that is available to them without blocking others.


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

_"It wouldn't be so bad if they just respected other people's property._ _It's just a few folks who probably don't know better"_

*With all due respect, it is bad when your the one that's suffering the "indescretions" shall we call them. I don't want to cast blame on the entire group of anglers either but I suspect the ones we're talking about who block other peoples property etc., etc., know better, ...they just don't care as long as they aren't the ones being "put out". God forbid they would have to walk any distance after they parked, or get someone to pick them up. They just go ahead park in front of your place and hope you aren't coming down to fish that day. It can sour your outlook on the whole tournament thing pretty quickly. *


----------



## first mate (Feb 10, 2006)

*Majek*

They shoulda been in a Majek, I was in Shoal Water with Capt. Warrem in a 21' redfish cruising in 4" . It was awsome,,,,only in a Majek..............


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I agree with all of ya'll. Port A, Rockport, and even Matagorda are much better places to have tournaments.

I am baffled by all the gripes from folks that go to POC, and complain about parking, and getting run over, and """"""""".

Solution:
Don't go to POC!


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Since we're pointing out things.

THis one is going to cause me to loose it one of these days. Charlies is right on the ICW boats on the docks have to take wake from barges, tugs, etc. Why in the world do people come flying up throwing a huge wake and smashing 40k bayboats on the docks? Its so bad I wont tie up unless it's real early in the AM. While I was cleaning fish Sat afternoon one guys new Tran cat got thrashed BAD on the dock by some dude hauling *** in a older whaler type boat, and this was right in front of the cleaning tables!


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

I figured by now..........someone from this board had contacted the right people at AJ Rod and the right "Chiefs" that ran the tournament........
so far, NO APOLOGY or attempt to "right the wrong".
I'm plenty p i ss e d right now.
Tracey, I guess you are right. They JUST DON'T CARE!!!!!!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Have you contacted the folks that had the tent yourself? If not. Why not? You were wronged and have a legitimate complaint. Why wait for someone else to place a call for you.



ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> I figured by now..........someone from this board had contacted the right people at AJ Rod and the right "Chiefs" that ran the tournament........
> 
> so far, NO APOLOGY or attempt to "right the wrong".
> I'm plenty p i ss e d right now.
> Tracey, I guess you are right. They JUST DON'T CARE!!!!!!!


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

if you call walking up there and asking, "Who's in charge?" contacting...........well then yes...I have.

There were a lot of indians, but no admitting chiefs \!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Call them. If you have a legit beef, take it to the organizers. Not sure what you are hoping to accomplish railing about it here. Rail away though if it makes you feel better.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> if you call walking up there and asking, "Who's in charge?" contacting...........well then yes...I have.
> 
> There were a lot of indians, but no admitting chiefs \!


solution:

step 1: unplug extension cord
step 2: cut male end of cord off

problem solved


----------



## POCMako (Jul 26, 2005)

*Lane Road*

The folks you are calling out have owned places on lane road since the mid 60's. The A.J. Rod group is a VERY solid group of folks and to call them out on this web site is bs! You JUST bought a 1/3 of a cabin in a community that is very laid back, giving, and understanding. I was at the event and never notice you or anyone else complaining about this until today. IF you would of complained to the tournament folks-i know for sure they would of used another outlet. IF the 8 dollars of electricity you are whinning about is that big of a deal -I will nail the money to your door next time i am down!!!!! It's Pretty simple-if you don't like it -LEAVE NEWCOMER!!!


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

OK,,, we're gonna have to settle this thing once and for all. POCMako is mad at rooster so it's water guns and blindfolds at five paces. The first one to get an ear full loses. LOL


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

POCMako said:


> The folks you are calling out have owned places on lane road since the mid 60's. The A.J. Rod group is a VERY solid group of folks and to call them out on this web site is bs! You JUST bought a 1/3 of a cabin in a community that is very laid back, giving, and understanding. I was at the event and never notice you or anyone else complaining about this until today. IF you would of complained to the tournament folks-i know for sure they would of used another outlet. IF the 8 dollars of electricity you are whinning about is that big of a deal -I will nail the money to your door next time i am down!!!!! It's Pretty simple-if you don't like it -LEAVE NEWCOMER!!!


If these folks are "Solid"..then maybe they should have asked to hook up..just a small courtesy?...or perhaps they think because they have owned a house for 40 some odd years, it gives them unwritten rights?..The real funny thing about this is Bill could buy every house on that road if he wanted to....I hope everyone has their taxes paid up...there may be a few more "NEWCOMERS" if not....

Now...on to the Research...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*harsh*



POCMako said:


> The folks you are calling out have owned places on lane road since the mid 60's. The A.J. Rod group is a VERY solid group of folks and to call them out on this web site is bs! You JUST bought a 1/3 of a cabin in a community that is very laid back, giving, and understanding. I was at the event and never notice you or anyone else complaining about this until today. IF you would of complained to the tournament folks-i know for sure they would of used another outlet. IF the 8 dollars of electricity you are whinning about is that big of a deal -I will nail the money to your door next time i am down!!!!! It's Pretty simple-if you don't like it -LEAVE NEWCOMER!!!


wow that was harsh mako. whether they are solid folks or not it still isn,t right to use someone elses power without the respectfullness of asking first. if it was mine i would be ****** also. a.j. rod put on a great event and it went well considering the weather. rooster has a right to whats his though. if its 1/3 or 3/3. istarted this post about a redfish. where did he go i must have lost him. randall


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey...BTW...congrats on that 5th place finish. Not bad for someone who hasn't fished many tourneys. Bet you were tired at the end of the day having to wait til afternoon for your first fish.


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Randall, Congrats on taking 5th place. Nice catch.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yea Randall..


Good Job.....


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

POCMako said:


> The folks you are calling out have owned places on lane road since the mid 60's. The A.J. Rod group is a VERY solid group of folks and to call them out on this web site is bs! You JUST bought a 1/3 of a cabin in a community that is very laid back, giving, and understanding. I was at the event and never notice you or anyone else complaining about this until today. IF you would of complained to the tournament folks-i know for sure they would of used another outlet. IF the 8 dollars of electricity you are whinning about is that big of a deal -I will nail the money to your door next time i am down!!!!! It's Pretty simple-if you don't like it -LEAVE NEWCOMER!!!


LOL!!! This post has to be a joke!! The folks that have owned the places since the mid 60's (your folks and their friends, I guess) certainly wouldn't want some newcomer "borrowing" their electricity. Doesn't matter how long you've been there, it's not a good move.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*no joke*



fishnlab said:


> LOL!!! This post has to be a joke!! The folks that have owned the places since the mid 60's (your folks and their friends, I guess) certainly wouldn't want some newcomer "borrowing" their electricity. Doesn't matter how long you've been there, it's not a good move.


no its not a joke. its a post about a redfish that i lost in cyberspace. randall


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm still wondering why there were no port-o-jons, I consider myself *******/hillbilly but even I respect people enough not to urinate in broad daylight for the world to see. Is that the "solid" thing to do? 

I highly doubt it's about the money as I know some of the participants, it's principle.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Heck Rooster Redchaser, I've got your back on this deal. I'm thinking you're talking about Shoalwater flats association (if no, my bad and I apologize) You see I'm one of those 1/4 owners myself. (# 38 I think , on the second row) I've been paying fees and enjoying my little stake in the place since 1983. I'd be perturbed if I showed up and couldnt get to my shed or find a place to park as well.

I have no idea who's currently in charge but I hope the heck they don't start running a bunch of tournaments out of it. That would be a shame.

The electricity thing is wrong. It's wrong to use things without permission. It's called stealing.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

GULFCOASTRODS.NET said:


> thank you bill and i would get um if i was you. that power is like gas. it aint cheap. like i said though the yahoo's were out in full force. never again. it sounded good with the room paid and the 300.00 entry paid. and they [well most] gave up early and the bite was on. sat in the boat and watched a lady angler flyfisher catch 5 rat reds out from under thier boats . i was astounded
> at her devotion. that was her maverick flats boat in the pics and that was her with the basket in the pic wish i could have gotten a close up. randall


Looks like Capt. Sally Moffit by the looks of the Trap stand/stripping basket up front..A yellow HPX?...

She is one of the Premier Fly Fisher's on the Gulf Coast..


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Junebug were those guys in a Majek??


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Lane Road*

Rooster,
I belive you are the guy that has the new Shallow Sport, and lives in the little green House? Thought I would inform you that the guys at Lane Road are a tight knit group who would do anything to help one another. Rather than be the outsider critisizing those you don't know, maybe you should get to know them. You might need their help one day! Everone watches out for each other, and has a good time doing it. By the way while you are trying to buy the whole place maybe send the guys from AJ a check for the use of their dock and light that I have seen you guys use in the past?? I do not believe anyone cryed about that!!!

The phone number to AJ Rod is 713-921-6111 (ask for Rip, or Jason Rutherford)

Let's just have fun, and quit crying!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Well*

Well I Fought Him For 3 Days Now And He Has Gotten Away. Broke My Thread. I Watched Him Swim Off Into Cyberspace And Then Lost Sight Of Him In The Murk. Randall


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Great report!!!!!!! make me want to go fishing


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

Rooster look at it this way, at least when your not a "newcomer" you'll be able to steal what you want and have "solid" people back you up.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

solution: 

step 1: unplug extension cord
step 2: cut male end of cord off


This is exactly what I thought when I read this, problem solved.

And I have to side with Rooster,( I can't believe I just typed that),LOL.

Seems like you guys that live in/on this place have your panties in a bunch. Someone says something bad about this place and you get upset, the place sounds like a big clique, Rooster you would probably have trouble with these type of people no matter what happened. You are the new guy on the block, and havn't proven yourself to them. Havn't been there long enough. Now that this had happened, I'm sure "these great people" will welcome you with extended arms, not, they will probably black list you, IMO(but Stumgrinder, sounds like an all right guy, so I won't include him, lol).. If POCMako, and Mike Berger are examples of your neighbors, enjoy!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Rooster did you buy that place from the Motal's or are you guys partners? If you need any help whoopin up on some of those folks come get me across the way in Shoalwater Flats. Well cut some cords together. I got your back. 

JUST KIDDING!!!

Good thing I wasnt down there last weekend.


----------



## speckhunter7 (Jan 29, 2006)

GULFCOASTRODS.NET said:


> Well I Fought Him For 3 Days Now And He Has Gotten Away. Broke My Thread. I Watched Him Swim Off Into Cyberspace And Then Lost Sight Of Him In The Murk. Randall


I saw him just a while ago. Looked like he had a hook in his mouth and a smile on his face. Headed toward the jetties. Said something about a bunch of burrs in panties - or something like that.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Thread*

Was He Draggin Any Thread With Him Or Was There Any Left At All.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sorry Randall...that fish is somewhere around sabine right now..LOL..You didn't post up on what kind of rod you was using??, One of them home-made kind you make??

This thread is hysterical..Kinda makes you proud to be an American, don't it ??

Glad you at least foul-hooked one...Congrats on prize..

Jim LOL LOL LOL


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Hot Thread*

Well Jim This Is The Hottest Thread I Have Yet I Am Not Proud Of It, But You Must Admit It Has Been Different. Now Down To Buisness . I Was Using One Of The Fine Trout Rods That I Have Built And That Red Did Not Stand A Chance. It Was Kinda Like The Tortuga Rod I Built For You But A Little Lighter. The Wierdest Thing Happened When I Caught That Fish Anouther Red Followed It Right Up To My Net And Was Fighting It To Get The Spoon Out Of Its Mouth I Hollered At My Buddy Swamp Rat And Told Him To Cast Right In front Of Me And Just As I did He Hooked Up On Another. So I Was Afraid The Second Red Would Get Caught Up In My Line And Break Off The First One So I Spooked The Second And Caught The 1 Wierd Hu. Randall [PS ITHINK I CAN SEE THE THREAD NOW]


----------



## reelhappy (Aug 15, 2005)

*Parking*

Parking in poc is not going to improve my solution to somone parking on my property is simple chain 4 wheel drive and your rig will be in the middle of the road, hook up to my power with out asking cord will be in multiple pices and a lockable recptacle installed. This new breed of fisherman its about speed and #s not enjoyment, luckily my boats are big enough no one will be pushing me out of the way. The only tournament I fish is the cca. We all have the right to use the resorce just some people think they have sole rights to it share and extend common courtesy. Im just afraid somone will be packing and send lead flying 
then Ill have to by a PT boat just to feel safe. LOL


----------



## David Hemphill (Mar 15, 2006)

*The Way It Is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I own the place next door to the Cabin which the electrical plug was plugged into. The A.J. Rod folks are some of my best freinds and are some of the most generous and respectful people I know. I had cars parked in front of my house all day including mine in fact my car was one of those out in front. Let me be perfectly clear here at no time if you asked some one to move a car or a boat would that not have happened and been done with no thought to it being an inconveince. I moved my car around to help add room. On the electrical pole issue I'm sure that at some point in the night that catering or some one needed the electricity so it was plugged in. I can guarantee that if some one asked to remove it it would have been done no questions asked and been plugged into mine I doudt that the A.J. Rod people even knew that it was plugged into the pole and someone might have thought it was even my pole by accident. I have talked to you on several occassions and from what I have gathered you seem to be a good guy but I got to tell you (you do not go onto a website and complain you walk accross the street tell the people what the problem is and they fix it or make it right on the spot.) This is the way things are done on Lane Road and perhaps the guy at shoalwater does it the other way but not the guys on the other side. We are all freinds and welcome any new person with open arms. There are only maybe three times a year when the camp is like it was and if it is you role with it and have some beer and eat some crawfish and make some freinds. You do not go onto a website and complain and ***** and make enemies. The whole reason we have our camp is to fish and bond and not just with the people we have with us but with other people who are our neighbors. The world is becoming a place were people have lost the ability to walk up to someone and say hey I have problem here! and the other person says ok I understand I will fix it. The camp at lane road is a place where this is the rule!!!!!!.... and the reason you have not heard from the people at A.J. Rod is because website are not the place to address such issue. I respond because i feel that all you people out there who feel inclined to comment without having a clue to the circumstance need to go back to figureing out were the next big trout bite is. I also respond because I have a camp at lane road and want to make it very clear that it is a very close group that means everyone you do not want to be on the outside looking in. If you can not go to like minded people and lay out your problems then Hell go some where with the rest of people who complain. The Hemp


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

How about you guys take this to private messages or offline?


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

One way to prevent things like this is to leave a note on the door or windshield with instructions on who to contact to get things resolved or "righted" shall we say. If I have to park in an area where there's even a slight chance of it being a problem for someone I leave a big, easy to find, note on the windshield and/or on their door if it is applicable, to let them know where I am and how to get ahold of me and brother I'll get it taken care of immediately. It's only right. I am sure that the AJ Rod folks are very fine people and I for one would love to meet them and everyone else in that close knit group on Lane Road. It would be a blast getting to know the characters in that group and it's something I would love to do if the opportunity ever presented itself. 

People get tired of situations where others don't think ahead and no one likes to be put out or feel like they've been disrespected and they get angry before they think. Anger begets anger and it usually gets out of hand before anyone knows why just like this thread has. Don't get me wrong, there are those who really don't give a **** and they make it hard on everyone else. Unfortunately thats what we remember when we should be remembering the times others have given us a hand. 

Rooster's a good guy and he vented....he would probably like to go back to the beginning on this one and re-state himself since he's seen where it has gone ....as would I...but you can't go back and that is something to remember when your posting on the internet. Face to face is always better and there's much less of a chance that someone will take it the wrong way. Once it gets in print others then chime in when they remember the last time someone did something similar to them and it can escalate to a place no one wanted it to go pretty quickly. 

By the way.....anybody been catchin any fish? 

PS> Let's start a thread where we tell a story about someone giving us a hand out of a jam and get off this one like fishin chica said.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*let me vent*

Well If Anyone Has A Reason To Vent It Is Me. For You All Hijacking My Thread . I Call It Potlickin. I Posted This Thread About A Red I Caught And The Boat Traffic And This Is Where It Has Gone. Thank You To All That Realized It Was A Thread About A Fish Story And The Congrats. To The Rest Find Your Own Thread Or Start One. I Started One On General Disc. For You 2 Days Ago And You Ignored It. This One Is About A Fish And A Day Trying To Get Him.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice Red Randall..I heard you watched Capt. Sally catching fish under your boat?..

I am no longer in the Mckee Club...

Sold my interest in it Sunday...


----------



## POCMako (Jul 26, 2005)

*???*

Not sure why some of you folks replied to something or about something you have no idea about! I agree with Red Cock eeerrrr Roooster that someone should of asked-OKAY---BUT keep in mind a tent company set up the tent and my guess is plugged into the green cabin (closes place to tent)-not sure-just my guess-AND RR never asked anyone to do anything!!! - My problem with RR is the post on this fine web site insulting a group of folks he has never meet over something small that IF he would of addressed in PERSON and not on this web site would of been corrected and never heard of! To top if off RR sends me a pm calling the lane road group "Yahoo's" -WOW!! RR and i have decided to discuss this in person-So to the ones who know nothing about this and keep fueling the fire -go back to beating your dogs/kids or whatever it is that makes you angry. AND MR. Rod maker that must sit at his pc 24/7-Your rods suck! i would rather use a willow branch!! PLEASE give us all a break and quit plugging your gear on these posts!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

good luck, clean up on isle 5,:cheers:


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*All Mods*

Please note that I am on this thread.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*moderator*

who is moderating this site today. has anyone ever lost a mako. if so please respond. randall


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

You might be on it, Chicky, but I am on top of it.  Never bring a rock to a gun fight.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

lol. I thought you were on the road amigo. This is a much better solution. :wink:



Mont said:


> You might be on it, Chicky, but I am on top of it.  Never bring a rock to a gun fight.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Fishinchick,

Clear your message box..you are @ full tilt..


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

cleared


jabx1962 said:


> Fishinchick,
> 
> Clear your message box..you are @ full tilt..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*thanks mont and chick*

well did you all read the post. how bout that red.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

OK....
Wrong: Me venting on this thread. My apologies to all.
Right: I got a PM from the big cheese.(aj rod)....printed it along with a telephone number and gave it to Terry Oldham (our camp "boss"). He said he will contact the right folks and handle it from there.

Nuff Said....I'm a friendly guy that loves to fish, but picked the wrong weekend for a laid back time at the fishing camp.
And yes....Pat Motal is partners in the same cabin.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Nice fish Randall. :wink:


GULFCOASTRODS.NET said:


> well did you all read the post. how bout that red.


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Lane Road Invitational*

First off...sorry about the grievance against the Rod folks. They are great people each and all. I used to own the house next to Rooster's and never once had a problem. Like one big family there..ie; what's mine is yours and vice versa.

The tournament..man what a mad house and the weather did us no favors at all. We made the run to mesquite and did our first wade. One the way back to the boat, my partner and girlfriend stepped on a ray and got hit. So my tournament was cut short with a long slow boat ride back to the launch and subsequent trip to the ER in Victoria. BTW they have a new hospital if anyone should need their services. Nice place as far as hospitals go.

I second what everyone said about the growing traffic there...all the tournaments stacked in the same weekend sure didn't help. Over the years, the real bites normally happen during the week when pressure is light or you have to motor a long way to catch up to them. When all the planets are in-line and the stars are brite, you can really get your catch on at POC.

Good Luck and I am happy to be here....I'll give reports as I go. Heck I already got the resident rodsmith building me a rod and haven't been her but a day. GIT ER DONE!

Dale


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*sorry*

sorryto hear that lazer. i heard about that at the weigh in is she alright. i did not get any details on how bad it was. let me know. randall


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Hey Randall*

Yeah it wasn't good. She went back to the doctor yesterday. That mean rascal got a blood vessel and her leg has been awful. Has been bleeding inside and that is what caused the severe swelling. They have her on some medication now and she is doing alot better. Thanks for your concern.

I done figured out the pattern I would like on the rod. I'll call ya in the a.m and see about getting out to see you.

Take Care and thanks for taking the time to speak with me earlier.

Dale


----------



## Sargent Jax (Apr 21, 2005)

I was actually in camp with a lifelong buddy who has a place there on Lane Rd last weekend. The traffic was brutal (both in camp and on the water) but I have been down with him about a dozen times over the years and EVERY time I have commented on what a great group of people there is down there. I have always been welcomed and met some great folks while fishing and just hanging out sharing stories and Whisky. I want to thank my buddy and Ray for the accommodations and Hemp for the tourney and hospitality. I look forward to my next trip down to fish with the guys on Lane Rd.

See ya soon!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Please do not post anything else on this thread about Lane Road. Start a new thread!


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

I believe we've just been "moderated" by a woman!


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*just a funny*



ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> I believe we've just been "moderated" by a woman!


 Laughing ... isn't that called marriage? 
BTW - Sweet Red Randall!

Mark


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

*crazy boaters*

you need to call the sherrif next time and file on them for stealing electricity. they had to trespass to get to the plug. if people do not start making them responsible for their actions they just get used to taking for free. if you think the boats are crazy over there try red fish bay over here at aransas pass on the weekend. we take the boat out every friday afternoon and wait until late sunday to put back in. that is the advantage of being retired. feel sorry for the people that have to fish on saturday. the thing that really bugs me is the number of guides who don't have any boating knowledge. the better guides need to start doing something about their coharts before they completely close red fish bay to motor boats.


----------

